# 7 yr old w/IBS-C in excrutiating pain, lots of ?????



## 16571 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have been reading posts but need to ask for some help trying to understand a little better. We are just at a loss for what we can do to help. Our 7 year old daughter Jenna woke up a week ago with tummy pains and she tossed every hour in pain. The next day she was just rolling on the bed and the floor in horrible pain, i was worried about possible apendicitis, took her to the dr. and he said no but to keep an eye on her. Well we have been to the hospital twice and our family dr.'s once and had three x-rays done, thank GOD the dr. we got at the hospital is the head of the GI department and knew right away that it is Severe IBS-C and he really is great but we are just so frustrated, which i am sure every-one is. Her x-rays show she is blocked all on her left side from the top wrapping around her belly button and right down and her right side is full of gas. She is in screaming pain and has not slept more than an hour in a week, she just wakes up screaming and just rolls around in pain, the pain even gets worse at times where she is screeching, i know it's severe IBS-C but this is crazy. She has anti spasmic meds and prescibed laxative meds and we are doing everything we can to help her and to help her get thingsa moving but nothing happens unless i give her a suppositori(sp?) and it still isn't cleaning her out and she is still is so much pain. Anyway thanks for letting me get that out, my ? is does any-one know how to get things moving faster to help get her cleaned out? What can help with the horrible pain since the spasmatic meds do nothing and passing out from the pain is just getting too scary? After everything is out of her bowels will she still be in pain? We are trying to figure out what triggers the pain but i just think everything does right now, should i be waiting to do her diet until she is cleared? She is so hungry all the time, is it okay to keep letting her snack and eat even on healthy food? She has already missed her first two days of grade two how will she be able to go if the pain is always there? Thank-you in advance i have alot more questions but she just passed out on the couch with her head between her legs and arms dangling and her dad would prefer if i move her since i have been doing it for a week.Tammy and Jenna and the rest of the family who just wants to help our J feel better.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

mommto4gs unfortunately, i have ibs-d and can't help you from my experience really since its kind of opposite. But my cousin has had ibs-c, like your daughter,for many years and she told me about this medication called "pamine", saying that it helped her with the pain. I never tried this medication in particular, but i thought maybe your daughter's doctor might know about it. I've also noticed that many people on this site, including my cousin, take medication for anxiety...i dont, but it might help her. I also had/have a lot of stomach pain, and i can feel for yourlittle girl, because it an get excruciating at times. But recently, we bought this new yogurt called Dannon Activia, that has "helpful" bacteria in it, and within a day of eating it, my stomach felt calm, and soothed, and for the first time in about four since since i got ibs,i went through the day relatively painless. my dad, who does not have ibs, saw that it was helping me and tried it himself and even saw an improvement, and felt calm in his gut...so maybe you could give that a try. (my mom tried it, and didn't have the best results...but it still worth a try)there's a website for it that explains the whole thing of how the bacteria is supposed to regulate your digestive system. Im sorry i dont have better advice, but dont give up, there are a lot of people here who have overcome this, that want to help.i hope everything works out for you and your family, and i hope that this helps.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

If she is still in so much pain and the meds are not working - take her back to the doctor. Have they done any tests other then X-rays? I'm not a doctor, but I don't know anyone that was diagnosed with IBS by an X-ray. Fight for her, get some answers and if the doctor won't do it, find a new doctor.When my daughter was about 6 weeks old she began throwing up and screaming through out the night. I took her to the doctor time after time and was told I was just an over protective first time mother and she was fine. Finally when she was 4 1/2 months old and I could see her ribs sticking out and her cheeks sunkin in, I took her back and refused to leave until they did something. She was admitted into the hospital and 4 days later they found a blockage in her stomach that was not allowing the food to go down. Basically she was starving to death and was almost back down to her birth weight. They did a very simple surgery and now she is a healthy 9 year old. What I meant by telling you that story is use your motherly instincts when it comes to your daugher and her health. Get second opinions and find a doctor who truely cares and doesn't brush off your concerns. Take her to a Childrens hospital if one is nearby. I feel for you. I'm not sure what I will do if my children get IBS as I have suffered with it for 19 years and passing it on to my kids would be devestating to me. Good luck and best wishes.Mindy


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

it might be a good idea to find a pediatric gastro doc. My son saw one for awhile he too went to the er in severe pain and it turned out that he was very backed up as well. He also has frequent vomiting and headaches. The poor little guy went through many tests and nothing was really found. he still gets symptoms but now that he's 17 but not nearly as bad. Anyway, his doc at a certified nutritionist on staff and they were very helpful with long term care. It might be worth looking into. I know what it's like to have chronic c I've had it since I was a kid so I know it's rough. It would have been nice to have a specialist to see back then. it might take a little time, but there is help out there. In the meantime you might try a heating pad for the pain. Start it at a pretty low setting. See if you can get her to sip warm liquid such as tea. Raisens have been known to be helpful but start out with a few small boxes a day. Other then an enema there is no quick fix. Unfortunately, it's an ongoing problem.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I would agree with kazzy. I'm 19 now, but starting at the age of 7 I started going to a pediatric gastroenterologist, who helped me a lot. Even with just helping my parents, as well as myself, understand this thing.Good luck, keep us updatedAndrea


----------

